# P230 Slide latch spring



## trushot (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this site and hoping for some help. I have a Sig P230 .380 that I have been searching for a slide latch spring for. I have checked with all the gun parts places I can think of and no one seems to have any. I also contacted Sig and they told me that since it is a discontinued model that they do not have any in stock. Any ideas or does anyone know where I might find one (or two)? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you have the broken parts of the original spring, or was it lost?

If it was lost, do you know someone who has a similar gun with an intact spring?

If you can answer "Yes" to the question of whether parts of the spring or another example of it is available, any gunsmith worth his salt could make a copy for you.

Heck, if the spring is made of wire, I could do it. So could you.

Click on: http://stevespages.com/ipb-sig-230.html
Look at part #30.

(No, I'm not that Steve.)


----------



## trushot (Jul 20, 2012)

No I don't have the original spring it was lost by the previous owner along with another spring which I was lucky to find one. I looked at the same diagram but not sure what type of wire to use as a spring. Guess I will have to try and do some experimenting lol.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Try GunBroker, looking for "SIG P230 Parts" or "P230 Parts Gun."
Ask at your local gun shop if they have a used P230, and would someone there like to help you duplicate the spring.

The seats for the spring will dictate the wire's diameter.
Music wire, available at any hobby shop, comes already spring-tempered and in many diameters. Just be sure to make the bends well rounded.
Pliers are not good wire-bending tools, but you can make a special-purpose bending jig out of hardwood and nails, and then your hands can bend the wire.

Now I'm out of suggestions.


----------



## trushot (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Steve, I will try that.


----------

